# Destin Run June 4th



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Ran about 45 miles south out of Destin and came across an enormous rip full of weeds and debris and immediatley hooked up on a smoker that tried to put the 30 2speed to the test. Landed a monster hooo about 60 pounds. 

We continued on and fifteen minutes later another 60 pounder hit a purple and black islander with a horse ballyhoo. Great morning and all the action was before 8 a.m. We had one more screamer but spit the hook as he ran towards the boat.

The rest of the day was full of small dolphin on the fly rod (a treat for the guys that were new to the fly) about 30!

Pics to come!!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice guy... bet they were a good fight!! good job


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

So that's what they mean when they say, "shoulda been here yesterday!" Thanks again for taking us and lets get at it again soon


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No that's how it should happen on every trip. Congratulations.


----------

